# Traveling with my Ipad



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, tomorrow I am leaving to go visit my aunt for week in Santa Fe. I am also leaving behind my kindle  and am going to only be bringing my Ipad! I was going to bring both devices, but realized there was no point, that I could just use the ipad to read and play WWF, watch Netflix, check KB, while I wait during the layover I will have. I am trying to learn how to pack light, if only I could make my suitcase lighter  

Has anyone else traveled with just their ipad? Does anyone know if I will need to take it out of my purse like you would a laptop? My apple cover didn't arrive in the mail in time  so I bought a netbook cover to protect it in my purse. (though its just a little small, the ipad fits inside, it just won't zip)


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I've flown twice with my iPad, never had to take it out or had a problem.  Don't forget to turn off wireless and 3G if you have it, before getting on the plane. Those pockets on the back of seat in front of you are tempting places to stash during takeoff and landing, but make sure you know there is nothing nasty in there first, and don't forget your iPad when you deplane!

I found the iPad a great traveling companion.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

melissaj323 said:


> Well, tomorrow I am leaving to go visit my aunt for week in Santa Fe. I am also leaving behind my kindle  and am going to only be bringing my Ipad! I was going to bring both devices, but realized there was no point, that I could just use the ipad to read and play WWF, watch Netflix, check KB, while I wait during the layover I will have. I am trying to learn how to pack light, if only I could make my suitcase lighter
> 
> Has anyone else traveled with just their ipad? Does anyone know if I will need to take it out of my purse like you would a laptop? My apple cover didn't arrive in the mail in time  so I bought a netbook cover to protect it in my purse. (though its just a little small, the ipad fits inside, it just won't zip)


I have travelled with my iPad and my Kindle, but never just the iPad. I don't think I would....the long battery life on the Kindle alone justifies it for reading....that way I can save the battery on my iPad for all the other stuff... and the Kindle is not that heavy...

Betsy


----------



## Ms Deb (Feb 23, 2009)

My last two trips, I only brought my iPad. The only thing you have to be careful of - *is remember to charge!!* You can take a short trip with your Kindle without your charging cable - not so much with your iPad. I charge mine every night when I travel, so I don't end up without a book to read.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I'm sitting at the airport during my layover charging my iPad before my next flight.  So far everything is working great! Reading the Passage during the flight and watching season 2 of Bones by netflix during my layover.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ms Deb said:


> My last two trips, I only brought my iPad. The only thing you have to be careful of - *is remember to charge!!* You can take a short trip with your Kindle without your charging cable - not so much with your iPad. I charge mine every night when I travel, so I don't end up without a book to read.


Speaking of charging, I just learned about this Wiki that lists spots where there are chargers in various airports. It may be helpful to Melissa on the flight home, anyway!

http://airpower.jeffsandquist.com/

In some cases, tips on wifi access are listed for an airport.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Speaking of charging, I just learned about this Wiki that lists spots where there are chargers in various airports. It may be helpful to Melissa on the flight home, anyway!
> 
> http://airpower.jeffsandquist.com/
> 
> In some cases, tips on wifi access are listed for an airport.


THIS is AWESOME! Thanks for the link, already bookmarked!


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Speaking of charging, I just learned about this Wiki that lists spots where there are chargers in various airports. It may be helpful to Melissa on the flight home, anyway!
> 
> http://airpower.jeffsandquist.com/
> 
> In some cases, tips on wifi access are listed for an airport.


Thanks!!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

that is a handy link to have on the Ipad.. thank you!


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

If I were you I would have taken both


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Only place that has ever asked me to take out my ipad is the Atlanta airport


----------

